# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vrouw wil zelden seks

## Anoniem D

Hallo,

Ik ben een man en heb jullie raad if tips nodig.

Ik en mn vrouw zijn 5 jaar getrouwd, 27 en 28 jaar oud.
Hebben 2 schatten van dochters, 6 en 3 jaar.
We hebben een droom relatie, houden enorm van elkaar. Ze is echt mn droomprinses.

Maar sedert edn tijd hebben we nauwelijks seks. Ik spreek toch al over een oeriode van een paar jaar.
Mijn vrouw verzweeg mij dat het pijn deed als ik haar penetreerde. 
We contacteerden de dokter en die zei dat ze bij het vrijen niet voldoende vocht aanmaakte, en ik zo haar vagina verwonde en schaade. Ze raade ons glijmiddel aan.
Mijn vrouw is tevreden van het resultaat, geen pijn en de seks is zo zalig als vroeger zegt ze, ik metk dit zelf ook aan haar. Hoe ze geniet, hoe ze mee doet, hoe ze ook zelf de sekspartij in handen neemt...

Maar toch is het zo dat we nauwelijks seks hebben.
Ze wil wel meer zegt ze maar het gebeurd niet.
In het meest positieve geval is het 1 keer per maand, maar het soms dat ee 2, 3 zelfs 4 maand over gaan.

Ik heb het hier zeer moeilijk mee...

Heeft er iemand tips voor mij?

Dank om dit te lezen en hoop op reacties.

----------


## Anoniem D

Is er misschien een manier om ons seksleven in een andere richting te sturen, nieuwe ervaringen opdoen?
Om ons seksleven spannend te maken? Heeft iemand hier tips over?

Nogmaals bedankt...

----------


## Anoniem D

Hallo,

Ik nog maals..
Ik zou graag wat tips of reacties zien. We hebben er gisteren felle ruzie over gehad en ik wil dit niet. 
Ondanks het feit dat ik nog enorm veel van mn vrouwke houd, begin ik te vrezen dat dit probleem een bedreiging voor onze relatie zou kunnen worden...

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverlener zou ik jullie wel willen helpen.

----------

